# Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling! **Update**



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, so he was born 5 weeks ago but still soooo cute! He is still a bit skittish around people as he has been spending a lot of time with just his mommy lately. After about 10 min there, he started to warm up to me though. He is supposed to be a full blood (although not registered) Nubian buckling. Here are some pics of him and his momma.... any thoughts? Also what color would you consider him to be? Black with White? Or White with black...lol. The notch out of his ear is from a birth injury I guess. The owner says that the momma was standing on the ear while she was trying to clean him up and it got damaged and the bit that was on the end eventually fell off. He isn't registered so showing him isn't an issue anyway.














































He was only $50 so I guess that he is worth it either way. That is what we paid in stud fees this year so he pays for himself I guess....lol So, verdict?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

He's a handsome little guy...shame about his ear though, but at least you know it's from an injury and not genetic. His mom has a nice udder...not super large but looks to have a nice sepataion in the halves.

Not sure what his color would be called, he sure is flashy.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*



liz said:


> He's a handsome little guy...shame about his ear though, but at least you know it's from an injury and not genetic. His mom has a nice udder...not super large but looks to have a nice sepataion in the halves.
> 
> Not sure what his color would be called, he sure is flashy.


The buckling is living full time with momma and I'm not sure if the owners are actually milking her so my hope is that we are just seeing her on the empty side due to the fact that he is a little piggie...lol He kept trying to eat the whole time we were there, but she was having none of it. Kept fighting with the other doe (who is preggers) pushing her around. I'm glad he won't be with her much longer to pick up any of those bad habits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

Aww...he is a cutie....congrats.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

Congrats on the new addition! :stars: I'll have to let someone else answer the color question.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

Really cute! Love his color - whatever it is called! lol


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

I'd call him black and tan w/ white markings and moon spots and frosted ears. He's adorable, he reminds me of my first nubian wether!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

Very nice, I see spots. Way cool!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling!*

He is a cutie, a part of me wishes he was registered but if he was he would be way more than $50! We are going for an inexpensive but reliable start up operation here so I think this little guy fits the bill! Does he look full nubian to all of you?


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brought home the little guy today. Took him to a new goat friend to get his horns (about an inch long) taken care of, looks like it should work out  Aren't goat people great?!?!?!? Barely known her a couple weeks and she is helping me with my little goaties and answering all my silly noob questions.
Anyway, she was looking him over and it appears that he has a massive overbite  We are going to have to see what happens with him make sure he is eating and such but we are going to be in the market for another buck come spring .... again... if not sooner if he is unable to grow big enough to "do the deed" this fall. Oh well :shrug: live and learn. 

On the positive side, she was willing to trade chickens for a whether companion for our buckling!  Have I mentioned I love goat people? lol Any ideas on what I can do to make eating ect easier on my little guy? Oh, and why does he just cry nonstop? He has our two girls to keep him company....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

crying none stop because its a new place -- he doesnt know that goats he is with. Poor thing is scare and in an unfamiliar place. Give him time to settle in.

As to the overbite -- thats not good to breed, hopefully he doesnt pass it on. 

He doesnt look full nubian, he has to much control over his ears. But cute none the less.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

He is crying because he is missing Mommy and his milk. I would really think about not breeding him. You do not want to breed a flaw like a over bite into your herd. Its really hard to breed back out. You always want to breed to a buck that is better then your does. That way you are getting better offspring every year. Now if all you are breeding for is milk and the kids are going to freezer camp then it does not matter.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling! **Upda*

I just got back from an awesome dairy goat breeders group meeting in my area. Have I mentioned that I love goat people?  Anyway, one guy there has a 2 year old buck that someone wanted but didn't put a deposit on and he has had to feed it over the winter now. He will probably wind up coming home with us and is a papered Alpine like our girls  Will probably wind up wethering this guy and sending him to freezer camp next fall. Oh well, live and learn :shrug: Its too bad because he is cute but still, as you pointed out, not great genes. There are too many good bucks out there to keep one with inferior genes. I would have let him stay at his other home another week as he is not quite 8 weeks old but his mommy got killed by some stray dogs monday so no help for it  At least we got his horns taken care of! I really didn't need him getting his head stuck in the fence and him getting his face chewed on by dogs.

Oh, and unrelated note, one of the hostess's goats was starting to kid while we were getting ready to leave so I got to feel what "no ligs" feels like ahead of time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not a new birth, but pics of the little buckling! **Upda*

wow congrats -- seems to be working out for you


----------

